# Sydney: Commuting from bondi beach to north ryde??



## LIFEBEACH (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi there,

I've been suggested to avoid to relocate to Bondi Beach as I'll be working in North Ryde due to the traffic jam especially acrossing the bridge toward that direction.

So I've been looking in the North Sy area (from McMahons to Mosman) but I still prefer Bondi beach as I'd like to live close to the ocean and due to the lifestyle in BB.

We are a couple over 30s.

Thanks for any suggestion and to let me know if it's really better to forget to stay in BB.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend of mine lives in Bondi Beach and commutes via public transport, depending on time he leaves home it's between 45 mins to 1 hour, but it does involve more than one bus or train.

If you're driving and want beach how about the Northern Beaches? I commute from there daily and if I have a start time of 7:30 AM I can leave my house at 6:45 and be on time. If you start at 8 AM then if you leave at 7 AM you can reach there in time also. 

If you really want a beach like Bondi (crowds and all) consider Manly.

You can also add Mona Vale to your list, Forest Way runs a coach service to North Ryde.



LIFEBEACH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been suggested to avoid to relocate to Bondi Beach as I'll be working in North Ryde due to the traffic jam especially acrossing the bridge toward that direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm in a similar situation, living in Bronte, and commuting to Homebush for work. Mind you, I have a car, so it's a bit easier. But Bronte to BB, and Homebush to North Ryde isn't that far off, failry close to each other.

I leave quite early, 6:30am, and have no issues getting to work( Parramatta Rd to M4, M4 to Homebush Bay Drive....you could then take Homebush Bay Drive straight up to North Ryde). I also leave work early, 4:30, and again, isn't that bad, but I go through Concord to Wattle, Anzac Bridge, Cross City Tunnel (if you are ok with tolls), then through Edgecliffe to Bondi Junction. Not bad at all traffic wise. These routes would be fairly similar to what you could take to get you where you need to go.

Takes about 40 minutes each way with a car.

If you need public transport, train from Bondi Junction to Central, and I think Central goes striaght to Ryde on the west line (not too sure). Again, hardly anyone on the train heading out west in the morning.


----------



## Lil'Eve (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Katrina

I just found your blog re travelling from Bronte to Homebush for work. I am planning on doing the trip for work from Bondi Junction to Rydalmere each day and am just a bit concerned about the traffic and the length it will take. Similar trip Eastern suburbs to Western suburbs. Google maps has told me it will take between 40-45 mins depending on what route I go and I was wondering if you see this as being accurate. 

Thanks


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm. Would be at least 45 minutes, and that's leaving quite early to avoid traffic. That's just a bit further than what I used to commute. I've since moved up to Narrabeen, and now commute to the city for work.

But, regardless....leaving any later than 7am and you're looking at an hour at least, if not more. You'll be going against traffic for the most part, but regardless, this is Sydney, and there will always be traffic . Parramatta Road all the way basically until you hit M4. M4 to Silverwater, head north towards Rydalmere. Easiest.

To me, it makes sense to leave my place a little earlier, get to work a little earlier, and leave at the end of the day a little earlier, if it means not sitting in my car in traffic for an extra 45 minutes going nowhere. 

Good luck with the trip!!


----------



## Lil'Eve (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks ktrianta

Your very good to get back so quick. Think I will take your advice and leave earlier in the morning before peak traffic and the same in the evening. And you think going in the opposite direction I would missing it


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually, going back home is always worse. Expect to add around 10-15 minutes on the return. People are always in a rush to get home!!!


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, folks! What traffic are you talking about leaving city in the morning peak? Yeah, you might get some traffic coming towards the city if using the Bridge but the Tunnel is always pretty good. That includes evening peaks towards the city.

For people going to Homebush, train is an excellent option. North Ryde is a bit different, no trains just buses and overcrowded Epping road. If using public transport then it might be an idea using buses going through the suburbs. It may have been route 288 but I am not sure, so have a look on STA website.


----------



## Lil'Eve (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Johnfrommoz, thats great to hear. I still have not managed to test out the route as I have no car yet as we just moved here. So you reckon I will be ok heading from Bondi Junction to Rydalmere in the morning and then back in the evening?


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Lil'Eve said:


> Thanks Johnfrommoz, thats great to hear. I still have not managed to test out the route as I have no car yet as we just moved here. So you reckon I will be ok heading from Bondi Junction to Rydalmere in the morning and then back in the evening?


But why would you want to take this journey by car? Trains are much quicker and cheaper. With car, if there is no serious traffic, you are looking at about 45 minutes. You can choose between Parramatta road and M4 or Victoria road.


----------



## Lil'Eve (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Johnfromoz. The only reason I would use the car is because taking the train/buses would mean 3 different changes. I would much prefer not to drive it though if train/buses were more direct.


----------

